# Are INTJs really nicer/better people than INTPs?



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

I keep hearing this on PersonalityCafe, that INTJs are cold on the outside but sweethearts on the inside whilst INTPs are gregarious on the outside but cold bastards on the inside, but I sort of question where it's true or it's just an INTJ circlejerk.

I do think INTJs are more emotional than INTPs but I don't necessarily know if they are kinder. To give INTPs some credit, their objectivity often leads them to have a good sense of fairness and friendliness towards others. It seems a lot easier to get onto an INTJ's bad side.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm cold outside and inside. 
Also in b4 individuals and all that. 

When in doubt, INTJ circlejerk is always a safe bet.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

Two things come to my mind:

-people identify the lack of emotions in people, or rather expressing them, as being "bad"... I guess they just don't like when someone doesn't reflect their own feelings or opinions, or when someone doesn't produce emotions they expect or their ego craves for.

-intps often have a lot of patience and their level of tolerance is pretty high, so people get used to it, because it takes a long time to push an intp over the limit. When an intp is pushed over that limit, he probably reacts the same as anyone else, with the same "badness" and "evil", but it's so out of character that people get the impression it is much worse than with other people. It creates a great contrast between what you would call "outside" and "inside", that are actually one big... "side".


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

What kind of ignorant question is that? Can people actually bother reading something about Typology from credible sources and stop spreading stereotypes and rumors like this.

Since when did E/I, S/I, T/F, J/P have anything to do with being nice? That entirely depends on what nice is to you.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

TB_Wisdom said:


> What kind of ignorant question is that? Can people actually bother reading something about Typology from credible sources and stop spreading stereotypes and rumors like this.
> 
> Since when did E/I, S/I, T/F, J/P have anything to do with being nice? That entirely depends on what nice is to you.


A question that is QUESTIONING the stereotypes. Stereotypes are indeed patterns that are wrongly associated with the majority, but that doesn't mean they don't exist as a behavioral pattern, and that they shouldn't be discussed at all. 

And what you are doing is putting this person in a stereotype of being lazy to find credible sources, while disregarding the fact that we live in the era of virtually anyone being able to publish a book, an article or research, and thus "prove" themselves credible. Maybe you should focus your anger on the publishers of junk, if you aren't interesting in guiding people and helping them pick sources you find credible.


----------



## DangoKing (Mar 4, 2018)

I think you’re missing the point about our personality types. As our personalities don’t make us better or worse than each other. I think people misunderstand INTJs and INTPs and try to compare the two when honestly I don’t think they should be compared at all. INTJs are great people, simple because they are more straight forward and don’t take bs, doesn’t make them cold. I’m not sure where you’re getting this cold bastards on the inside thing from though. It’s not like INTPs don’t have feelings we just don’t express them much, same with INTJs. 

INTPs tends to be more open minded than INTJs which is why we appear more friendly to people, and maybe why when you hang out enough with us you start to think “wow they’re really cold bustards,” but thats because people assume since we are open minded and friendly, we also must walk around with our hearts where our brains are. I think that’s where people get the cold bastard opinion from, they think we’re all feely and nice and then they hear our blunt opinions.

Think of INTPs like a triple layerd INTJ that’s inverted. 
Layer 1. We appear open and friendly when you meet us
Layer 2. When you get to know us we then seem cold and uncaring 
Layer 3. If you don’t judge us for layer two you realize we are like INTJ and have hearts too, just concealed in more layers... and maybe a bit harder shells that protect them.


----------



## twirler (Jun 8, 2017)

@DangoKing - 


> people assume since we are open minded and friendly, we also must walk around with our hearts where our brains are.


So insightful! Exactly my experience with INTPs.
Layer 2 is such a nice surprise. Hahaha.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

Whether or not something is 'better' or 'nicer' is completely subjective. Who's more emotional, kinder or whatnot goes beyond mbti. Socialization and other environmental factors play a role as well as genetics. To say everyone in an entire group is going to be that way with the amount of overlap there is just doesnt seem right.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Nell said:


> When in doubt, INTJ circlejerk is always a safe bet.


INTP: primarily concerned with the circle
INTJ: primarily concerned with the jerk


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

stathamspeacoat said:


> INTP: primarily concerned with the circle
> INTJ: primarily concerned with the jerk


Upvoted. Very, very accurate.

In times of my youth, I wasn't overly concerned with the group, but rather (subconsciously of course) observing people who are like myself. Ironically, that person I found, at that day is my best friend, who just happens to be an INTP. It appears fate does have a sense of humor..

Personal opinion. I found the opposite occurred when I befriended him to the aforementioned. I was the cold and uncaring one, and having many multiple layers, from him he just went from grumpy to goey after a period. I entertain the notion that he (the INTP) is comparable to the Gronckle species of dragon in How to Train your Dragon, and I suspect most INTP's are like that based on the Fe, however inferior it is. They want attention (even if they deny it), so you give them some. 

*expects to be torn apart by a flock of ravenous INTP's looking at the INTJ like a granite boulder*


----------



## digIndeep (Mar 25, 2018)

nice:i would assume from outside perspective 
theoretically:
Intjs are colder cause emotional part is introverted
Intps are warmer cause emotional part is extroverted
plus 
Intjs: judgment is extroverted so they may appear bossy 
intps :judgement is introverted so they are more laid back
plus
Intjs ni makes them confidant in what they know and that could alienate them
intps ne makes them open minded about others's ideas to an extent which could make them appear welcoming
ofc in realty the person attitude and your experience kinda divine what that individual is really like 
in terms of being better i think that has to do with more than just the type


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

morgandollar said:


> I keep hearing this on PersonalityCafe, that INTJs are cold on the outside but sweethearts on the inside whilst INTPs are gregarious on the outside but cold bastards on the inside, but I sort of question where it's true or it's just an INTJ circlejerk.
> 
> I do think INTJs are more emotional than INTPs but I don't necessarily know if they are kinder. To give INTPs some credit, their objectivity often leads them to have a good sense of fairness and friendliness towards others. It seems a lot easier to get onto an INTJ's bad side.


This is a weird mix of stereotypes, general ideas of what is "good", and your particular ideas of what is "good".

INTJs: Layers. (Apparently?)
INTPs: 


EvthingZen said:


> One big... "side".


For IxTPs (especially for ISTPs, but also INTPs), there is no ... "true" side that's supposedly hidden under some "other side", and if only you dig deep enough, you find it. That idea irritates me actually every time I encounter it. I grump at friends as much as strangers.

In any case, we aren't an onion. In addition to what EvthingZen said, I suppose what also might create your perception is that, if random people are treated with a general modicum of politeness (if nothing else, simply because IxTPs don't care what they do, as long as they do it out of IxTPs' way), someone might assume it then must be _even feelier_ if you know IxTPs _even better_. And, well, ... yah. Not so much. Turns out the modicum of politeness stays, and everything else does too. You just get more of it :biggrin:

Or something like that, anyway. Until way late in life, on average inf Fe is like hugging a cactus. There's just no way around that. But really, it's just people's assumptions that's the problem here, like the others said before me.


Now, what you personally consider "nicer" or "kinder" I don't know. Do you think equal insensitivity for everyone is fairer than pick and choose? (I would agree, but then of course I would.) Personally, I get along equally well with everyone. Exceptions apply, because people are people and people are jerks, but, again, equally. I know of no trend, here. And certainly, I wouldn't decide any kind of relationship based on "is x-type/isn't x-type".


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Agent X said:


> *expects to be torn apart by a flock of ravenous INTP's looking at the INTJ like a granite boulder*


Alright, alright, Ayn Rand.
_


I think INTJs and INTPs can be equally cold, the difference is their motives.

For an INTP, image is important because it would be unjust for others to portray impressions that are wrong. The error would lie in the external. An INTJ cares about image because he or she wants to stay true to his or her believes. The error would lie in the internal.

Note that INTPs are usually so neutral, or indifferent enough, that the act of pushing through their personal will does not weigh up against the cons of going against the collective voice.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

NipNip said:


> Alright, alright, Ayn Rand.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you mention me? The proposed is something I was already acutely aware off, so I am pondering if there was anything in the aforementioned that I may be missing?


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Agent X said:


> Why did you mention me? The proposed is something I was already acutely aware off, so I am pondering if there was anything in the aforementioned that I may be missing?


Yep, I more or less agreed with what you said. The part under the dash was a new 'chapter' of my post, not really a response to your post. However, your post did remind me of _The Fountainhead_ by Ayn Rand (+ her philosophy in general); I thought the reference you made was intentional.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

NipNip said:


> Yep, I more or less agreed with what you said. The part under the dash was a new 'chapter' of my post, not really a response to your post. However, your post did remind me of _The Fountainhead_ by Ayn Rand (+ her philosophy in general); I thought the reference you made was intentional.


No such intent, as much as I would like to assume the credit. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't think INTPs are nicer, or better people than INTJs. They are just better at keeping their mouth shut.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

EvthingZen said:


> A question that is QUESTIONING the stereotypes. Stereotypes are indeed patterns that are wrongly associated with the majority, but that doesn't mean they don't exist as a behavioral pattern, and that they shouldn't be discussed at all.
> 
> And what you are doing is putting this person in a stereotype of being lazy to find credible sources, while disregarding the fact that we live in the era of virtually anyone being able to publish a book, an article or research, and thus "prove" themselves credible. Maybe you should focus your anger on the publishers of junk, if you aren't interesting in guiding people and helping them pick sources you find credible.


Behaving ignorantly doesn't qualify a person of being the stereotype of being an 'ignorant person'. I don't think like that. Neither should you.

Good/bad is not a cognitive problem and has nothing to do with typology. It's stereotyping.

Good that we live in the information era with easily accessible knowledge. Should be even less of an excuse of remaining ignorant.

'Publishers of junk'... how about, this thread? 'Anger'? Now that's a quick judgment of a person you don't know.

'Not interested in helping?' aww so how about this thread? Is that not helping? Maybe your perception of helping is to remain silent and behaving 100% agreeably with ignorance and stereotypes - in that case, we have different perceptions of what 'help' is.


----------



## ragnarkar (Mar 25, 2018)

TB_Wisdom said:


> What kind of ignorant question is that? Can people actually bother reading something about Typology from credible sources and stop spreading stereotypes and rumors like this.
> 
> Since when did E/I, S/I, T/F, J/P have anything to do with being nice? That entirely depends on what nice is to you.





EvthingZen said:


> A question that is QUESTIONING the stereotypes. Stereotypes are indeed patterns that are wrongly associated with the majority, but that doesn't mean they don't exist as a behavioral pattern, and that they shouldn't be discussed at all.
> 
> And what you are doing is putting this person in a stereotype of being lazy to find credible sources, while disregarding the fact that we live in the era of virtually anyone being able to publish a book, an article or research, and thus "prove" themselves credible. Maybe you should focus your anger on the publishers of junk, if you aren't interesting in guiding people and helping them pick sources you find credible.


A classic INTP rebuttal to a classic INTJ assertion, I like it!


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Most of this seems consistent online. A purposefully "mean INTJ/INTP" does not exist unless they have some other non-Typological related issue (i.e., psychological underdevelopment), the INTPs I know are not cold and mean. They are animated, oblivious with their wording - and technical. Studious and a bit dork-like. Worst thing an INTP can say is something truthful in word vomit. As for INTJ, we can be awkward, truthful and socially clumsy with wording perhaps, but it is hardly something I would say is "_mean and offensive_,". I reckon this is a INFX feeler standard that feel INTJ "can be mean". They also think ENTJ's are "mean" like this as well. Oh please. ENTJ's are sweetheart socialites nonetheless. Full of goo' under all the Te; and love assisting the weak/in need if they can. Type 8's thrive through this. Thinkers are generally considerate and tactful. What about those _ESFJs? ENFJs? ESFP? A 'betrayed' ENFP_? The humanoids that claim "INTJ/P" are not nice are perhaps on the HSP spectrum. INTJ/P's are a safe space in comparison to a feeling type. 

Many other types come to me for support because I am well established to be "trustworthy" enough to not take cheapshot(s) when I am in backed in a corner. I am not going to get personal; (&) throw it in your face when angry. And indeed, exactly for the reasoning that _I am not mean_ enough. There is no rational reason to be "not nice", anymore than there is to be mean. If a humanoid is expecting me to be some type of 'bully' - and mean or "not nice" to random specimens; they are in the wrong place. Being "purposefully mean" to random specimens is no different than unwarranted whining. I get labelled "_stern_" and not so high agreeableness quite often, and "stern" being mean is rather subjective - it has always been some form of NF; or HSP that has complained about how 'mean' I sometimes am, but not because I hit_ below the belt _ruthlessly with an intent to harm. I do not intentionally hit nerves. I do make a conscious effort to not be an asshat, in spite of. If you smile at me, I will smile back. It is that simple. A feeler, not so much - they will make 20 faces, to my 3.

I do not fight with feelers. A thinker; not so. Thinkers are 'nice' and following the technical rules. They are generally poise; and submissive to rules, properties, functionality of the object. They will not hit below the belt, if it is cheating. They will attempt to hold themselves together until breaking point - before they take a cheap shot in battle, a cheap-shot (e.g., cheating), will _haunt a thinker _for a long time. INTJ's are "mean" by traditional standard when they are running off Fi and no balanced thinking-function. I will take on 3 INTPs before I jump in the ring with one pissy ESFJ in a bad mood. That is all.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

I couldn't care less about the fate of humanity as a whole, yet I'd die of heartbreak if my dog or partner were to come to any harm.... Feel free to take this at face value.:tongue:


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

NeonMidget said:


> I couldn't care less about the fate of humanity as a whole, yet I'd die of heartbreak if my dog or partner were to come to any harm.... Feel free to take this at face value.:tongue:


Sounds like tert Fi.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

I think INTP almost as cold as INTJ, if not the same.

Difference will be the trigger level. But once triggered INTP ould be even colder.

Please push us. But please know the limit or feel the retribution eightyfold. Rarrrhhhh


----------



## Trumpyhose (Nov 16, 2017)

EvthingZen said:


> A question that is QUESTIONING the stereotypes. Stereotypes are indeed patterns that are wrongly associated with the majority, but that doesn't mean they don't exist as a behavioral pattern, and that they shouldn't be discussed at all.
> 
> And what you are doing is putting this person in a stereotype of being lazy to find credible sources, while disregarding the fact that we live in the era of virtually anyone being able to publish a book, an article or research, and thus "prove" themselves credible. Maybe you should focus your anger on the publishers of junk, if you aren't interesting in guiding people and helping them pick sources you find credible.


I hope this offends neither of the parties but i find this dialogue to be very much an example of what is being discussed, of stereotyped INTPs and INTJs, that is to say. 
INTJ: very much being honest here and offering cutting truth
INTP: remaining neutral and looking at things simply with a more relaxable, adaptive view.

As to the question, yes and no, people are complicated beings with different motives. Trying to lump people together doesn't make it easier in interactions, it only turns you into an idiot with no modicum of sense whatsoever.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

As an observer of the two types, I wouldn't describe INTJs as nice by any stretch of the imagination. They're far too egocentric, viewing the world in terms of what they subjectively consider good or bad, relative to themselves.

And while INTPs are also egocentric, they have a greater understanding of give and take.

Oh and ENTJs are also not nice so people don't have a shit fit.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Duo said:


> As an observer of the two types, I wouldn't describe INTJs as nice by any stretch of the imagination. They're far too egocentric, viewing the world in terms of what they subjectively consider good or bad, relative to themselves.
> 
> And while INTPs are also egocentric, they have a greater understanding of give and take


Oh mirror mirror on the wall who's the most egocentric of them all?


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

ragnarkar said:


> A classic INTP rebuttal to a classic INTJ assertion, I like it!


Turning obvious facts into an argument, hence creating an issue out of nothing, is a sign immaturity and an intelligence inferiority complex



Trumpyhose said:


> I hope this offends neither of the parties but i find this dialogue to be very much an example of what is being discussed, of stereotyped INTPs and INTJs, that is to say.
> INTJ: very much being honest here and offering cutting truth
> INTP: remaining neutral and looking at things simply with a more relaxable, adaptive view.
> 
> As to the question, yes and no, people are complicated beings with different motives. Trying to lump people together doesn't make it easier in interactions, it only turns you into an idiot with no modicum of sense whatsoever.


Agree. With the following modification: A serious question yields a serious answer. The contrary is true to the opposite. Takes too much energy responding seriously to people who aren't mature enough for ones message. Something that Jordan Peterson (and others) advice us against doing.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Duo said:


> Oh and ENTJs are also not nice so people don't have a shit fit.





contradictionary said:


> Oh mirror mirror on the wall who's the most egocentric of them all?


That's classic INTJ cherry picking.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

I specifically cut quoting you in 2 type only, sir duo. You were excluded sir.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

To the OP question. I would say so.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

No ofcourse not. They're a bunch of dicks. What a silly question.


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

Who cares.


----------



## potatohead302 (Apr 29, 2016)

I feel like both can be equally nice if they develop their feeling functions; it also depends on their values as well.
I feel like everyone is nice at first but my definition of nice is when you’re in hardship and see how they react.


----------



## whyrl (Jul 28, 2018)

LOL! This made me laugh. IMHO, this is absolutely an INTJ circlejerk. (I'm an INTJ, so I get to be "racist" against my own kind, right?)

My first boyfriend was an INTP, and we were together for eight years. That was eight long years of INTJing and INTPing it up. What did I learn? INTPs are usually way more amiable than INTJs. I know several other INTXs, so I'm not just basing this off the two of us. INTPs might do that thing where they correct people all the time, but besides that, they are much easier to be around. People tend to like INTPs even though they think they're weird. INTPs can sort of fit in, in their awkward kind of way. Many INTPs actually enjoy sitting around a table with people, absorbing the social ambiance and occasionally unleashing some witty comment. INTPs also have some capacity for empathy, and have the patience to listen to people talk about their problems. 

INTJs, on the other hand...well, nobody could describe us as "amiable." We don't like people and they don't like us. We are in no way approachable. It's that resting bitch/asshole face thing. While we might be able to "fit in" if we decide to make an effort, it is usually only by putting on a human mask and hiding our true selves (which is something that INTPs seem to be incapable of). Most of us don't have much affective empathy (although we might have cognitive empathy), and we have to work very hard when we have to listen to people talk about their problems. 

Yes, yes, I just made a whole bunch of generalizations, I know...but you guys get it, right? I'm not saying that this goes for ALL. It's a general trend. 

Anyway, why would all of the above be the case? It's because of Fi and Fe. 

People tend to think that INTJs are emotionless, but I strongly disagree. Fi is our third function! We have all kinds of feelings that we NEVER express to anyone. Our Fi is also pretty dysfunctional, since it kind of turns on and off, sometimes at random or inappropriate times (as opposed to an ENFP, for example, who has Fi running at full tilt all the time). Most of us work pretty hard to be able to turn Fi on and off at will. 

INTPs, however, have Fe as their fourth function. What does this suggest? I would argue that their feeling function is even more dysfunctional because it's in that pesky fourth spot. It's also extroverted feeling instead of introverted feeling, so they are even less in tune with their own feelings. I know several INTPs extremely well, and they agree with me when I say that their feelings are even more muted than mine. However, that Fe means that they have all of those nice, human qualities I described earlier. They are, in a word, AMIABLE. 

So, I absolutely agree that INTJs are more emotional and that INTPs are much friendlier, nicer people in general. Funny how emotions don't always equate to niceness, eh?


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

I'd like to talk more about progression on the hero's journey. 

Extroversion and agreeableness (vs. disagreeableness) are traits and they can be learnt. Agreeableness in particular can make people nicer. 

Fe can also be tamed or handled e.g. via (but not only) spiritual guidance or counseling. 

INTJ are mostly likely to be melancholy choleric but they can also be phlegmatic choleric for instance when they have progressed from INTP (typically phlegmatic choleric or supine choleric). 

INTJs can in turn learn to become ENTJs.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Oops! I meant Fi not Fe (INTJ-NiTeFiSe). As usual I didn't look.

Unlike Fe, Fi may withhold in providing positive feelings or good morale in a social environment.

By the way your temperament (eg. melancholy choleric or phlegmatic choleric) does not predict your type. Your type is 'what we can agree upon' as per the Myers-Briggs/Jungian typology and it includes traits.

Therefore type and temperament are 2 different things. Although your type is fairly stable, it can change.

Personality psychologists may prefer talking about traits.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

For the past month I've been thinking that I may be kinder than I give myself credit for.


----------



## Sandstread (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

EvthingZen said:


> -intps often have a lot of patience and their level of tolerance is pretty high, so people get used to it, because it takes a long time to push an intp over the limit. When an intp is pushed over that limit, he probably reacts the same as anyone else, with the same "badness" and "evil", but it's so out of character that people get the impression it is much worse than with other people. It creates a great contrast between what you would call "outside" and "inside", that are actually one big... "side".


 That's why and how I lost my temper with some close friends in situations that outwardly didn't seem so bad. I'm happy that our friendships still exist despite me shocking them. Admittedly, I can be bad at addressing my own needs in relationships, so the other thinks everything is okay until my bottled-up frustration explodes. It's my fault: I should learn to gradually show my anger/dissatisfaction in small portions so that it doesn't erupt like a volcano in a way that seems inappropriate to others.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt (Dec 15, 2017)

ponpiri said:


> For the past month I've been thinking that I may be kinder than I give myself credit for.


And how did that go?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

morgandollar said:


> I keep hearing this on PersonalityCafe, that INTJs are cold on the outside but sweethearts on the inside whilst INTPs are gregarious on the outside but cold bastards on the inside, but I sort of question where it's true or it's just an INTJ circlejerk.
> 
> I do think INTJs are more emotional than INTPs but I don't necessarily know if they are kinder. To give INTPs some credit, their objectivity often leads them to have a good sense of fairness and friendliness towards others. It seems a lot easier to get onto an INTJ's bad side.


Base on personal experience ...I kinda have to agree and disagree with the term . 
Intj are more selfless in comparison to intp - however intp are very selective of whom they love or trust and for those that they do love( platonic, romantic, as a parent/sibling) - they give in full force whereas it's rare for me to see an intj throwing all their guards down. 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Base on personal experience ...I kinda have to agree and disagree with the term .
> Intj are more selfless in comparison to intp - however intp are very selective of whom they love or trust and for those that they do love( platonic, romantic, as a parent/sibling) - they give in full force whereas it's rare for me to see an intj throwing all their guards down.
> 
> 
> ...


If selflessness shall lead to devotion then your statement doesn't compute well. LeL.

Intp are warm machines.

We are cold humans.

Tough choice, ain't it.





_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

To answer the question, no. I'm not nicer than an INTP. That's a terminology issue. The 'nicest' I can be is 'polite', 'useful', and 'helpful'. INTPs are nicer than INTJs because they are socially agreeable, at least superficially.



Llyralen said:


> Okay, I don’t know how I happened by this thread but where the heck did that rumor start that INTJs use Fe? I’ve never met one who did.


Well, if you read it differently I suppose I can use Fe. 

I might use it as a tool to socially subdue or isolate someone I find undesirable. 

I can also use Fe to reinstate someone's position within the group. 

If course I'd have to privately type them first to see which functions they are vulnerable to, but that's how I would use Fe.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

contradictionary said:


> If selflessness shall lead to devotion then your statement doesn't compute well. LeL.
> 
> Intp are warm machines.
> 
> ...


I'm extremely close with both types - I find inferior Fe are less guarded of their feelings once they fully trusts you or if they love you deeply ( I was raised by an intp- and I'm married to a Ti dom) 
Intj have fi tert so their feelings are always guarded ( my brother and my daughter are intjs with whom I'm also extremely close with ) it is tough to choose between the two but if base on personal experience and bonding intp are warmer - just their more selective on who they choose to care for 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

